# Six Strength Training Falsehoods



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I suppose every sport has its own supply of useless lore and half-truths that get passed on to newcomers. But I’d put bodybuilding up against any of them in a contest for what has the most time wasting and even dangerous mythology. The fact is, there’s a ton of free advice dispensed in gyms that, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

